# October 29th Party Thread!



## juju2408 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi we're also having our party on the 29th I've being doing a few finishing touches to some props for my graveyard not going todo any setting up until the 29th thou so just getting stuff ready. Not long to wait now


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

You're not doing anything until the day?!

To be fair, my birthday is the 28th so we'll be going out for dinner that night and I don't want to be worrying about the house while I'm out, and I'm on holiday from the 27th, so I'm planning to get the bulk of the work out the way on those two days 

That said, I'm going to do what I can but I can't do anything in the bathroom until we've showered and dressed on the day, otherwise anything I do will probably get knocked down or covered in water.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine is on the 29th, too! I have been decorating like crazy. I still have to work on the inside. My theme is disco so I need to get my scene setters up, lighting and disco ball and of course, cobwebs! My bathroom will be a Bloody Mary bathroom so creepy cloth, blood and cobwebs and red lighting. I still need to get my prizes together as well. So much to do!!!!

Food I will have to make morning of. I want all my decorations done by friday so all I have to is cook.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

My party is the 29th too. 

I unfortunately have weddings to go to (one last night) and one next Saturday, so my party prep has been severely curtailed due to those... (never again  ). 

I need to get our backyard mowed, edged and patio scrubbed down this weekend, clean the fridge and do some test runs on recipes today, and finish up our haunted rocking chair for the creepy nursery. During the coming week, we've got to finish the party prizes, clean the living room, dining and kitchen and start decorating. I've got several things still to pick up and next weekend (working around the wedding), we have to finish all the decor except the bathroom and order the party trays (I'm ordering food to prevent my being stuck cooking all day the day of the party... also never again). 

I'm freaked, but just trying not to think about it.. and sooo tired (who does weddings late at night?? Didn't get home until after midnight last night!!) so have to fit a nap in now so we can get today's workload completed without exhausting ourselves.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Food is definitely a bother. I'm mainly doing finger food and snacks, the sort of thing that I can throw into a bowl five minutes before people arrive!

I am making chocolate frogs, but I'm hoping to do them on the Thursday before and just keep them in the fridge. The one thing I absolutely have to make on the day is jelly worms - I just read an instructable for them, you pour jelly mixed with cream and food dye into bendy straws that are all held upright in a container and let them set. But apparently they might start to melt after 3-4 hours!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had my first party (Be WITCHY) on Friday night so we are already decorated. I will have to take some of the props down in the bathrooms, but the rest will stay in place until the Boo Bash on the 29th. It will be great to go into the next party not as tired. I injured my knee two weeks ago so I have had to really push to get through this first one. Hopefully, things will be easier newxt time.


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

Our party is on the 29th as well. We have 11 confirmed guests as of now. I expect around 17 - 20 total so we are well on our way to a fun time.

I have mostly decorated our family room. I need to add a few more touches, but most of our creepiness will come from lighting. All the lights will be switched out for blue or red bulbs. I cleaned the carpet today. I will put some more props together today and hopefully will get my big spider web up in the living room. I'm waiting for my castle walls scene setter for the bottom 4' of wall space. I need to dig into our halloween bins for some of our props. We had all of our props in our garage last year but had about 13 guests so we found we weren't in the garage much. Many of those will be in the house and we'll just use the garage if people want to play cards or beer pong. Yesterday I spray painted some props to creepify them, now we need to finish them up. It's really cold and damp today so it's hard to make myself go work in the freezing garage!

I'm not going to get too crazy about decor. If we had a bigger party I probably would want more ambiance but covered furniture, cobwebs and a few well-placed items are really all one needs if the lighting is right. 

I need to finalize plans on the menu and start that shopping. We get to practice our costumes next weekend at a friend's halloween party so we will be pros by our party! 

Happy Haunting!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

My son's halloween birthday party is on the 29th. We're expecting about 55 people (25 kids + some parents). I've been working all weekend decorating and putting prizes together. Today I made some chocolate covered oreos with chocolate pumpkins and skulls on top. making chocolate pretzles now (resting my feet  ) I am exhausted but having fun at the same time!! I don't have much time during the week to do anything so I have to cram as much as I can on the weekends.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine is the 29th too! Super excited! Only done a little decorating so far, waiting til the friday before to finish. I am guessing about 15 people will be there.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Óur party is on the 29th as well. I have started doing a little bit of decorating inside as we can't do the outside until the day of the party. Just little things so far like changing out our normal pictures for creepy ones, changing centrepieces and runners for halloween ones.
Most of my menu can only be made the earliest the day beforehand and some on the day, I'm going to try to have everything decorated prior to party day so I can hopefully get my costume on before the guests arrive this year for a first!

Seeing everyone on here talking about their parties that have happened is making me wish ours would hurry up but I know I;m nowhere near ready yet!


----------



## juju2408 (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't decorate until the day of the party as we are having the party at my brothers house as we are living with my parents until we get the keys for our new house which we have just found out we will be getting the keys on the 29th!!! Going to have a very busy weekend. I would usually start a couple of days before but my brother is not keen and I honestly haven't got the time. So I will have a full graveyard plus crypt to build up and all the house to decorate plus the food to do on the 29th and can't start early as planned now as we've got to pick the new house keys up and do the demonstration with the builder at 10 which will take about an hour great!!!!!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

ours is the 29th also! I have done some decorating, but I run a daycare here at my home and can't decorate as much as I'd like, for fear of the kiddos getting to the decor and breaking/ruining it! uggh. But we have our prizes together, all TYF fates printed out, cut and stuffed into the balloons (will blow up on the 29th), have the menu finalized and printed all menu cards. We both took the 28th off so we can cook, and finish decorating on that day and not have those worries on the 29th. We are expecting 20-24 people. 
Soooo excited! Cant' WAIT.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine is the 29th as well. I have startet preparing decorations for my theme, but im not decorating yet, as it involves me taking away lots of my everyday stuff and thats just to long to have them all stacked up in one room. I think i will start a few days in advance,


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Less than two weeks 

I feel for you guys who can't do anything until the day. That's what I did last year, practically nothing until the day of the party, and then grossly underestimated how much time I'd need! Hence why I'm starting early now.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mine and My Girlfriend's party is on the 29th! This is our first one together so we are really excited. I'm going into full decorating mode this week! We have 21 confirmed so far and are expecting about 30 or so! This is my second one in as many years after taking a 5 year hiatus. Before that I did them for 7 years straight....I'm looking forward to getting back into it!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah for parties on the 29th! Luckily I've been able to put up the bulk of my indoor decorations, with the exception of my "Dia De Los Muertos" themed office (hubby politely asked me to wait longer than last year before hanging two dozen glow in the dark skulls and crosses from his ceiling). I have a crazy work schedule this week with several large orders, a craft show and a charity event, but next weekend I'm home free and can spend the entire week getting ready! We're expecting 40 people or so, this is our 3rd Annual "Halloween Scream"


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine is the 29th too! We have been putting up decor for a few weeks now only on the inside of the house. This weekend we will plan on what is going where outside. I feel like I started a little early because I feel a little burnt out ugh... we didnt do crap over the weekend and I know we should have. But oh well we will get it all done this weekend. Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in the 29th club too. Haven't done any decorating at all, still kinda in planning mode. I did however, finally get the last of our boxes unpacked and our kitchen completely cleaned and reorganized this weekend. We moved into this apt 6 months ago but I'm a bit of a procrastinator  Got a few more things left to organize/clean and then I plan on pulling down all the decorations from the attic on Tuesday. I'm excited for tonight though, doing my first major shopping trip for the party!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

29th here too. There's really not much I need to do right now except for buying more items at the market and getting the booze. My house is already decorated (since late August LOL) I just need to add a few things like creepy cloth for curtains, cobwebs, my pvc candles and creepy portraits. My prize baskets are already done, games are all set & menu planned. Next week will be a different story. That's when I'll do all the cleaning, add the decoration finishing touches and start the baking. So exciting  This month is going by so fast though. Kinda makes me sad!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I had my Ghoul's Night Out party last week so 2/3 of the decor is up and I just have to put together my shopping list for next week. We have had a tough last few weeks so i'm purposely doing a little less in areas this year so I can relax and enjoy my friends and the party this year


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Ohhh my party is on the 29th and I CAN"T WAIT!!! I pulled everything out today and have started decorating. I had finished with my costume contest stuff (trophies, prizes, ballots and ballot box) last week so today is a whole lot of spider webs!! I will be making my eyeball cookies and witches fingers tomorrow or friday and then everything else that needs to be fresh I will cook on the 28th or 29th. There will definately be over 40 people and possibly up to 60 so there is lots to do!!! Good Luck Everyone, I can't wait for pictures


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

HKitten said:


> Less than two weeks
> 
> I feel for you guys who can't do anything until the day. That's what I did last year, practically nothing until the day of the party, and then grossly underestimated how much time I'd need! Hence why I'm starting early now.


I ALWAYS underestimate! I actually reaize now (after 8 yrs of throwing parties for my son) that everything takes twice as long as you think it's going to take. Even the simple little things you think is going to be a breeze suck up a lot of time! I am much more prepared this yr but I still have things I would like to do that I don't think is going to happen. LOL


----------



## panzafit (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine is on the 29th. I have started decorating the inside of the house (and would be done if the stupid scene setter would stop falling down). This weekend I will decorate the front porch and the carport. We usually wait until the day before/day of to do the outside because it ALWAYS rains the day before. I have all the food planned, but have now come into several issues with getting it prepared....my daughter's last football game is the Thursday before (2 hours away) and she has to cheer homecoming game that Friday before AHHHHH!!!! So a lot of my menu has changed from homemade items to storebought items. I'm having issues getting people to rsvp. We invited 115 and only 40 have told me one way or another.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

I had issues with people RSVP'ing also. Seems to always be that way no matter what type of party / cookout I'm having. I have a hard time understanding it. I always RSVP within a week and stick to my rsvp (unless there's an emergency of course). Oh well..... everyone's different.
I invited about 40 people and have 20 YES's and 3 MAYBE's. Plus I got an email this a.m. that one person who originally said yes is now unable to make it. It happens.

Even if I have only 15 here, I'm still looking forward to it and we're having a blast with the planning and decorating!  Enjoy your decorating!!! HERE'S TO THE 29TH Yaaaaay


----------



## mslamtntv (Oct 26, 2009)

Our party is also on the 29th - can't wait!!! I've been sorting through my decorations and coming up with themes for each room. Last night we finally started putting decorations up, but didn't get far. I was feeling OK about things until I looked at my to-do list and realized I have TONS to do before the party! Thankfully I've settled on the food and drinks. We'll be decorating inside and out. I usually have the inside decorated by now, but it's been a crazy month! I'm taking a chance and setting up my graveyard this weekend. It's like washing your car, you just KNOW it will rain!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

found out what a couple of my guests are bringing for appetizers and desserts today and now my dilemma is thinking up "creepy" names for the desserts. One appetizer is snake-shaped calzones cut into small pieces, but left looking like a snake. So I called that one "BAKED SNAKES" and put a picture of a python on the card to set in front of the plate. I made sure to give props to my cousin that is making it. My issue is with the 2 desserts my niece is making....she's doing vanilla cupcakes with orange frosting and she's also doing orange Rice Krispy treats dipped in dark chocolate. I am stumped trying to think of creepy names for these. I don't think the Krispy's will be shaped like anything, just squares. Any suggestions?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

How about chocolate dipped maggot squares for the rice krispies? And maybe pumpkin poop cupcakes? lol


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

MissMandy....I like those a LOT, especially the maggot squares. LOL  Thanks


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm also a proud member of the 29th party club!!! Woo-hoo! My party is at our clubhouse at the lake, so there is no decorating til Friday night.  It is a pot-luck, which helps. LOL I have managed to purchase most of the decorations. Hope they work. Also printed all of my villains for the game me and my daughter came up with. Save Scooby and the Gang. They get to shoot all the villains with a nerf gun, but not the gang or they lose points! (Have a lot of boys at the party.) My dad made a bean bag toss game, and I have almost all the prizes bought. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Our part is to be held on the 29th also. One neighbor is decorating the familyroom, another is doing the master bed & bath, plus the front bathroom. We're combining efforts to work on the patio and backyard, and our photo op/maze area on the side yard. My corner of the house is the witches kitchen and the cemetery and cornfield/scarecrow out front. There's still a ton to do! And I need to make at least 14 trophies...making tombstone trophies again. Have most of them cut out now, just need to engrave and embellish. 

I haven't even begun to figure out what to cook...but the witches kitchen is mostly ready, and my very first FCG is alive and well in our diningroom window (had to move the table!). So we're getting there!

This year the party falls on our 34th wedding anniversary...considering that my hubby is somewhat of an unwilling participant I've got to give him kudos for being extra patient this year!


----------



## littlewitch (Oct 14, 2011)

My party is on the 29th! I have all of my decorations up, just need to fine tune some of them. I'm working on lighting, a few games, getting prizes gathered, and finalizing my menu. I think I may have gone overboard with the guest list buttt the more the creepier..right??


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

29th, here too! We always try to stick as close to Halloween as possible. There is a lot of decor left from the Witches Wingding, but some of it has to come down to accomodate the Heroes and Villains theme. And I still have quite a bit of stuff to do, but only one more work day this week and then I'm off til Nov 1st (WHOO-HOO!!!) so hopefully it will all get done. I loved dippedstix's statement about how even the simple things take twice as long as you thought. Apparently you've met my husband, and are familiar with how he works!!! LOL!! (Seriously, he works like a dog to help me pull this off, thanks honey!! )


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

MHooch said:


> 29th, here too! We always try to stick as close to Halloween as possible. There is a lot of decor left from the Witches Wingding, but some of it has to come down to accomodate the Heroes and Villains theme. And I still have quite a bit of stuff to do, but only one more work day this week and then I'm off til Nov 1st (WHOO-HOO!!!) so hopefully it will all get done. I loved dippedstix's statement about how even the simple things take twice as long as you thought. Apparently you've met my husband, and are familiar with how he works!!! LOL!! (Seriously, he works like a dog to help me pull this off, thanks honey!! )


My husband too! I don't know how I could throw a party without him.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Lmao my boyfriend has done nothing so far! Unless you count running me to the post office to pick up decorations I've bought off of ebay haha 

That said, I don't think I'd want him to help unless I have him a specific job. I'm very picky about how things look.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Lmao my boyfriend has done nothing so far! Unless you count running me to the post office to pick up decorations I've bought off of ebay haha 

That said, I don't think I'd want him to help unless I have him a specific job. I'm very picky about how things look.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Same here, HKitten. My husband can help by staying out of the way lol. He has helped a TAD this year though by cutting pvc for me and making the frame for my witch. He's the most help after the party. He's always good about cleaning up most of the mess....and I don't even ave to ask! I think he realises just how much I do for a party, especially the Halloween one, and he figures that's the least he can do for lending me a hand lol.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

My highschool reunion is at my halloween party this year. LOTS to do still. But at least the guests are bringing a covered dish, so that helps with the food part. Now if time would stand still for a few hours i might get it all done before the party.
Still working on the games. Any suggestions on games would be helpful....wink murder I have and penny toss into the pumpkin. Good luck everyone!


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oooh, penny pumpkin toss? Neat!!


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

Well we are getting our decor in and I'm slowly buying food and refining the menu as I go. Safeway has Little Smokies and crescent rolls on sale so Pigs in a Blanket have been added to the menu and I think meatballs are out. Or not; maybe we'll do both!

I'm SOOOOO frustrated by the lack of RSVPs!!! I am guessing they are waiting for a better offer but how rude! Just say "no" then. Oh well. If we run out of food, I'm not going to worry about it!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I never get RSVPs. I think a few people tell us personally if they will _likely_ show up, but people around here just don't understand the meaning about "we'd like to know if you're coming or not so we can plan for stuff." 


Got my menu sort of figured out:

meatballs in sweet chili sauce
deli spirals 
mini quiches
mini pumpkin pies
mac & cheese bites (doing the trial run tonight to see how they turn out)
deviled eggs

need to decide on either browning bites or cookies (sweets aren't as popular for some reason, but the pumpkin pies go fast) and we of course will have candy....

Finished my costume contest winners plaques and just ordered some Dark Candle Halloween gift packs for door prizes. (have to double check that it will get here in time, but they are in the same state, so probably).

Tomorrow we go to get the gift cards for the costume contest, odds and ends and need to actually decorate EVERYTHING inside and out, finish my costume, and go to a wedding this weekend. I'm NOT freaking out... yet.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

we are having 2 small parties that weekend...friday for co=workers and sat for friends. The house is pretty much decorated and needs cleaning just before. I'm on vacation right now but will hit the ground running next Monday shopping and cooking before the big day. I will start cooking a couple days before (baking/candy apples/maggot stew).


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

My Bioshock theme party is on the 29th. So far I've made a few decor items and started cleaning and moving furniture/stuff. I will have to make most of my food items on the Thursday before my party because I need to make it at a friend's house so my friends who keep kosher can eat it.
I plan to do most of my decorating the day before because I have this Halloween contest I want to go to that is on the same day as my party so I won't have time that day to get a lot done. I could actually do some of my decorations earlier than that, but I am using 3M sticky hooks for a lot of things and I am a little worried that some of it will fall down before the party if I put it up too early...


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

Is anyone else stressing out? The party is 9 days away!!! That's single digit numbers! 
This is the first year we are having our party at a venue and not our house. We won't be able to hold the 100 or more guests here any longer. The extra space is nice, but so daunting! Not to mention, I have to do all the decorations the day of the party! AHH!!! I am doing everything I possibly can before though. 

We have a photo-booth, DJ equipment, games/prizes, open bar, food, and (of course) decorations to make happen. I need a clone... or 3!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes CANT, it sounds like you will be very very busy on the 29th!! I'm sure you'll do just fine - don't forget to breathe! 
I am not stressing - I'm getting more EXCITED than anything! My party is the 29th also. I do a little bit more each day as far as decorating ( I started about 3 weeks ago ), so it's not over-stressful. Plus my boyfriend and I both have that Friday off to do our cooking, cleaning, etc. 
To all of you having your parties on the 29th, breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe out!  And most of all, ENJOY.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Ours is on the 29th. We're mostly ready as far as decorations go, but I still need to buy all of the food and drink. And of course I won't be able to make any of it until a day or two before. I'm glad the stress has subsided a bit.

I'm starting to feel pretty down about it, though. It turns out we won't have a babysitter for the evening so we'll have to party with our toddler in the next room. So I won't be able to stay up very late or party very much and if there are any issues with him (like if he wakes up after going to bed, which he rarely does but I'm sure will happen because of murphy's law and all that) I'll have to tend to him. And none of our friends have kids so they don't understand and pretty much just pity me for having him. Fun. Plus I just found out the Clemson game starts at the same time as the party. I knew there was a game that day because I made sure to have the party on an away game but I was hoping they would play earlier in the day. My Halloween party is unoffially going to turn into a football party (one friend even asked if he could bring his tailgating stuff....um, that would be a NO). Oh well, there's always next year right?


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

ditto about the 29th.....ok i Finally figured out what my costume is going to be .......one of my theme rooms is going to be a zombie daycare/nursery, soooo, at the thrift store TODAY i found a pair of footy PJ's with the flap in the back!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
im going to put my hair up in pigtails and carry around a zombie doll i made. i will have gross opened wounds on my hands and face and a Zipper on my face so it will look like i can unzip my face  and gross zombie like fingernails
heres what i mean about the zipper face......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ju9MGtbRu4&feature=fvwrel

im hoping this will win me 1st prize of $100 at work in the costume contest.....what do Ya all think??????


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I am freaking out! I have sooo much stuff to do... I have to make some decorations still, make a costume for a friend, clean up and put up decorations and buy all the food and things like cups/plates.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

Our party is on the 29th as well. We are expecting about 25 people (that is how many have RSVP'd, but it could be up to 30 at the absolute most). We already have a ton of decorating done, but there is still a lot to do - I can't believe it is only 9 days away!! =D


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

boogybaby said:


> ditto about the 29th.....ok i Finally figured out what my costume is going to be .......one of my theme rooms is going to be a zombie daycare/nursery, soooo, at the thrift store TODAY i found a pair of footy PJ's with the flap in the back!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> im going to put my hair up in pigtails and carry around a zombie doll i made. i will have gross opened wounds on my hands and face and a Zipper on my face so it will look like i can unzip my face  and gross zombie like fingernails
> heres what i mean about the zipper face......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ju9MGtbRu4&feature=fvwrel
> ...


Omg....that is freakin awesome! So nasty! LOL If your face looks like...you'll definitely win!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess from the looks of it, I am the only last minute Ghouliet so I am going to post here anyway even though my party is on the 30th. It is not going to be as detailed as many of yours though there will be no games and no liquor. Mine is a simple driveway get together of neighbors. I am getting two long tables with chairs from my neighbor so there will be plenty of seating. I also have a long table for food. I will have a little baking to do before the day arrives but that should only take one day to do.

In the next couple of days, I want to get my garage cleaned so I can park my car in there again. This means I may have to stop working on a couple of last minute headstones I started. It has cooled off here a bit so if I get up early I might have that chore taken care of in just a couple of hours.

I started decorating the bathroom and once I clean the house on the 29th I will add some of those bloody footprints leading to the bathroom so people can just follow the trail when they need to use the facilities. My cemetery is up outside and other than buying some ice and a bag of top soil I have pretty much everything else decorated. 

I already made up little bags for the children with vampire teeth, bouncy (eye) balls, fake tattoos some rubber bugs and candy. I also got a couple of gifts I will give out during the evening. I have some hand soaps and a set of place mats. I also thought I might make up a couple of bags with sugar cookies in them and get a couple more sewn items finished to give out. This is the first time I am giving a party like this and I do not really know how many people will be coming. Only two of the 8 families I sent invitations to said they were coming. Initially I was going to invite 20 families but decided to cut that back to the homes I can see from my front porch. We'll see how this goes. With as organized as most of you are, I am getting a little nervous and worried that I am forgetting something.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

jakiedoodle said:


> found out what a couple of my guests are bringing for appetizers and desserts today and now my dilemma is thinking up "creepy" names for the desserts. One appetizer is snake-shaped calzones cut into small pieces, but left looking like a snake. So I called that one "BAKED SNAKES" and put a picture of a python on the card to set in front of the plate. I made sure to give props to my cousin that is making it. My issue is with the 2 desserts my niece is making....she's doing vanilla cupcakes with orange frosting and she's also doing orange Rice Krispy treats dipped in dark chocolate. I am stumped trying to think of creepy names for these. I don't think the Krispy's will be shaped like anything, just squares. Any suggestions?


Ask her to cut them in rectangles and with a little piped royal icing she can put RIP on them and make them headstones. Some chocolate frosting piped onto the orange cupcakes will turn them into JOL's. Those little tubes of icing might work on those and would not take long to do.


----------



## Ghoulia (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm having my 2nd annual adult halloween scavenger hunt. Everyone pays $25 busck and the winner takes the pot. I have set up little scens all over the yard with a mini game and clues to the next set....It makes for a lot of work but It's fun. Last year was Scary Tales. This year I'm doing a Tim Burton Theme. I may have taken on too many props this year but hopefully I can finish in time! In the Greenhouse I have Edward's forgotten garden, the garden is the cemetery for the Corpse bride. I used the smith machine in my gym to make an elevator for Willy Wonka. I have a Sleepy hollow tree of Heads I'm making. I have my entrance way as Beetlejuice with a miniature of my property, sandworms, and creepy sculptures. The kitchen Is Mrs. Lovett's kitchen.( I really haven't even started that one yet.EEEK! Oh and I made a pumpkinrot version of Jack Skellington (almost done) for Nightmare before Christmas. And Lastly A jumping spider's lair from Big fish. I still wanted to do either james and the giant peach in the bathroom or maybe a cardbord gotham city for batman but we'l see how much time i have left at the end....It's running out.! Happy Haunting everyone!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear said:


> Is anyone else stressing out? The party is 9 days away!!! That's single digit numbers!
> This is the first year we are having our party at a venue and not our house. We won't be able to hold the 100 or more guests here any longer. The extra space is nice, but so daunting! Not to mention, I have to do all the decorations the day of the party! AHH!!! I am doing everything I possibly can before though.
> 
> We have a photo-booth, DJ equipment, games/prizes, open bar, food, and (of course) decorations to make happen. I need a clone... or 3!


This sounds awesome! I want to come!!!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't want to bring everyone down but accuweather is showing rain for next Saturday. I NEVER do anything outside but you can bet when I do, there's going to be rain in the forecast. I am not stressing yet because I know it can change and hopefully will! It's actually changed about 4 times over the past 2 days. First was light rain in the morning. Then it was abundant sunshine, now it's "Periods of rain". Ya'll just send good vibes out to me please!  There will be a party rain or shine but honestly don't have a clue how I will fit all these people in my house. Yikes!! Thinking positive thoughts......


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been decorating for the past month whenever I can for my friends party she is hosting. This is what I had done:
Wrote a murder mystery play for 15 characters called A Seance to Remember, enclosed a pavilion outside and completely decorated it with a large patio window size with two way mirror for spirits and ghouls characters appear under blacklight. In the house every room is done: Bar room is Alien/ lab decore with many blacklights and colour co ordinated for glowing effect. under the stairways is decorated with a prop to lunge at you. Jumping spider prop in the bathroom, spooky room with John doe in the bed and michael myers, a witch room, crypt room etc. The garage is decorated too, it hosts a full size coffin cooler, and is a dracula theme. Front yard with many props and lighting, as well as the backyard with FCG in the shed. Boy am I exhausted! LOL


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions Ghouliet! She actually sent me a message yesterday saying she will probably do the tombstones!  You hit it right on the head with that one!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

This is our 20th annual party, and it is always on he last Sat in Oct, although one year we did a Nov 1.

For the first time, we are having a live band. A couple who comes every year plays in a great cover band. We had them set up last night and had a great rehearsal. I know this band, and I know my crowd, and I can just see this party being amazing...

We invite about 130 or so, and have about 60-70 RSVP'ed attending. Very excited, I look at the guest list and 80% are party "groupies". Our last 3-4 parties have been so much fun.

Anyway, here is the thread for my party this year, it's an 80s theme:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/105451-80s-themed-party-live-music.html

Kind of cool reading this thread and knowing that when I am having all my fun, all of you will be also! Best of luck with your events...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Uuuugh!! I just read through this thread..things started to hit me when I read Frankie's Girl's list of Things To DO!!!n Yep - me too -- sooo much to do and so little time! Our house looks like the party already happened and all the boxes and decorations are waiting to be put away! LOL

We were feeling smug that we had a good start on the graveyard and flying saucer - the horse was out (for the headless horseman) and the hearse was up - assembled and ready for the cauldrons for the food drive - BUT then the rain and wind hit over the past week when I have been on an emergency family call out of town. So now we are playing "ketch-up!" wink wink. Of all things - the FENCE pulled part in the storms!! SHeesh. So we are into repair mode. One positive --- our stones that were Terra-ized remain steadfast and strong! YAY!

Anyway - our party in on the 29th. We have a friend/bartender this year to help manage the beverages - and a couple "actors" ( high school neighbors...) to help with scares on our little trail in the backyard (which is now a puddle of mud...) but as for a few of the new thing we had hoped for - I think we will have to scale back.

People have a good time no matter what - and I am really looking forward to Monday night TOT'ers! and our "Final Boo" where we serve hot dogs, cocoa and treats to the village fire department and the neighborhood. *


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Since so many of you are giving out gifts at your party, I thought I should get some together for my party. Here is what I have done so far. I made a set of four placemats, have three boxes that will hold cookies or cupcakes, and some scented Halloween soaps, two sets of vampire teeth, two candy corn and a package of two skulls and two crossbones done in white and black. If I can get a handle on cleaning the house and garage I will sew up another set of 4 place mats like I gave snigglez as part of her reaper II present and maybe a table runner too.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh god, it's only a week away!

I seriously underestimated how much I have to do. It's all little stuff - like I need cut out wings and glue them onto keys. But it's so many little things! Why do I do it to myself?

I bloody hope all my guests appreciate it. I'll be so saddened if people just mooch about and don't comment on anything haha  I think I'm going to be up early tomorrow, strategising.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

dippedstix said:


> I don't want to bring everyone down but accuweather is showing rain for next Saturday. I NEVER do anything outside but you can bet when I do, there's going to be rain in the forecast.


Well the weather forecast is often not accurate that far ahead and I am hoping that is the case this time!
I'm not doing anything outdoors BUT I was planning on doing some chalk writing/drawing on the sidewalks and porch leading up to my house that went with my theme so I am really hoping it is dry next Sat!


Things I have to do:

-Make a costume for my friend (alter a dress, add apron, buttons and bow) and make an ADAM syringe if I have time.
-Make at least 1 more skyline to put over my window, possibly 3-5 more if I have time.
-Put together 3-4 strings of "bubbles" and put them up.
-Cover walls in black fabric
-Finish making bunny mask, make a second if I have time.
-Cut-out paper masks for walls and put them up
-Hang creepy cloth around windows
-Put up butterflies in random places (if they come in time)
-Spray paint message on wall in stairway
-Print and hang posters
-Make banner
-Make fake candles
-Buy a tap light and make the lighted base for punch bowl.
-Buy punch bowls, serving bowls, plates, and utensils
-Make cookies (maybe)
-Make cupcakes (Thurs)
-Make Jello syringes (Thurs)
-Buy ingredients for punch
-Buy snacks/candy
-Buy soda and sparkling grape juice
-Order pizza (Thurs or Fri)
-Apply fake labels to bottles and snack packages
-Clean the house


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

haunted horror, I would be in such a panic with your to do list.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Here in AZ the forecast for the 30th is a sunny day of 87 degrees. That should be pretty nice. Halloween does look like it will be partly cloudy so I hope it does not rain on the TOT's. 
My house is almost done just a couple of minor things to do on Monday ( like laying down the bloody footprints that lead to the bathroom)...then on to clearing out the garage. I got all the pop and stuff for my punch and all of the food but I still need to find the breadsticks. I looked for them at Fry's but could not find them. I am going to have to visit another store to get them. Other than that I still want to pick up a bag of top soil for my graveyard and I still need to wash the outdoor serving table.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

HKitten said:


> Oh god, it's only a week away!
> 
> I seriously underestimated how much I have to do. It's all little stuff - like I need cut out wings and glue them onto keys. But it's so many little things! Why do I do it to myself?
> 
> I bloody hope all my guests appreciate it. I'll be so saddened if people just mooch about and don't comment on anything haha  I think I'm going to be up early tomorrow, strategising.


FUnny you should say that. My husband has been away at a camp out since Yesterday afternoon. I've been crazy busy and put together some things I am really proud of. He just got home and didn't say a thing about it. Does anyone appreciate this stuff except for me? Does anyone really give a crap??? I don't think so. LOL


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

dippedstix......as someone told me on this forum, you have to do this for yourself. It's nice when people DO appreciate all the hard work we do for our parties, but in the end, we just have to take a breath and enjoy OUR holiday!! Post some pics for us so we can appreciate all of your hard work........which we do anyways, but we love pictures.


----------



## maskedfan (Sep 28, 2009)

Long time lurker here 

Our party is on the 29th too; it's the third one we've done since taking over the reins of Halloween celebrations (when the guy who used to do it moved to Australia), and they just keep getting bigger! 

Absolutely no decorating has yet taken place - I'm sitting next to boxes of bones, gravestones, pumpkins, ghosts and all manner of spooky paraphernalia that's due to hit the house around Wednesday / Thursday. My fiance has cooked, constructed and decorated the gingerbread house; I've wrapped the prizes; he's done the cartoons competition editing and it's all on DVD; and most of the necessary house tidying is done. We've been making gingerbread biscuits today (in the obligatory pumpkin, witch, cat etc. shapes), and I finished the Costume Contest trophies today too. 

I've got loads to do, but thankfully am blessed with a very handy fiance and a plan! (I realise I won't stick to that plan, but having it, and knowing that I've covered all the essentials helps my sanity greatly!) I've taken Wednesday through Friday off work, so I'm planning to do the bulk of the decorating then.

Here too we are plagued by a lack of RSVPs :-( but I am very much looking forward to it - I must remember to take photos *before* people arrive this year!!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I am getting SO excited now!! Got so much done today!!! I still need to come up with a couple of punch recipes...one green and one orange, for the kids. I am going searching for that now. Only 6 more days!!!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I got some stuff done today, I had a friend over to help and we did most of the outdoor decorations. I still have to change the porch light bulb to a colored bulb and the day of my party I have to write messages in chalk on the sidewalks (if it's not raining...)
Luckily my friend is coming back on Tues to help some more, and maybe the rest of the week too. Plus my schedule is pretty open this week, except for a few hours each day.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I seriously hurt... pulled muscles I didn't even know I had. 

Way too much still to do. Looks like Halloween exploded in my living room and both my hubby and myself are going to be working overtime for the next several days, and his mother just HAD to schedule elective surgery this week that could be serious so hubby has to go, and I lose him for a day.

This weekend:
(lost most of Saturday to a wedding)

back yard mowed, edged and swept the deck and porch
hung FCG Annabel 
set up graveyard fence, put in generic stones (good ones go out day of)
put up spider victim skelly and started going through decorations for main areas
fixed a few things that got messed up in storage
got gift cards, ordered from Dark Candles for prizes (and confirmed they'll arrive in time), finished contest plaques

sooooo much to do, tho. NOW I'm starting to panic...


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

well, if forecasters are correct, the 29th is going to be about 46 degrees here - for the HIGH. Lows in the mid 20's once the sun goes down! Brrrr.... Doesnt look like we'll be doing much outside. Unless people bring their winter coats. LOL We mostly planned for people being inside anyway. We had hoped it'd be fair enough out to have a nice bonfire, but I don't think our crowd is going to want to be outside when it's 20-something degrees out. haha


----------



## panzafit (Oct 21, 2009)

So the inside is basically done, just a little more spiderwebbing to do and clean up. Outside we have the bouncy house and all the inflateables up (we do non scary in the front for little kids). All the graveyard stuff has new batterys and is ready to go. Unfortunately they keep uping the rain chances for Sat. and there's a tropical storm coming (I'm in North Florida). Due to this we have not put up any of the graveyard stuff. We do inside/outside party, but most of it is outside since out house is really small. I am sooooooo praying that the rain will hold off until Sunday.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

jakiedoodle said:


> well, if forecasters are correct, the 29th is going to be about 46 degrees here - for the HIGH. Lows in the mid 20's once the sun goes down! Brrrr.... Doesnt look like we'll be doing much outside. Unless people bring their winter coats. LOL We mostly planned for people being inside anyway. We had hoped it'd be fair enough out to have a nice bonfire, but I don't think our crowd is going to want to be outside when it's 20-something degrees out. haha


That stinks! It's going to be cooler here than I would like but our low is about what your high is so I won't complain! LOL


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like the high here will be 66 and the low 44 so that’s not to bad I can’t complain as long as the wind stays down everything will be great! We are already all that is left to do is get the chairs out and the fire pit put in place and cook of course. I hope everyones parties turn out great. HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Weather is showing sunny and 52 with the low in the upper 30's to low 40's. Perfect for anyone who wants to go out on the patio and partake in the fire. I have a 16x40 finished basement and it gets warm with 20-30 people tearing it up. The weather will be perfect! We got the kitchen and staircase decorated and orange lights around the deck. A few odds and ends and its G-O TIME!!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Weather here is so far so good (knock on wood)! 50 and sunny. A little chilly but we'll be indoors, I just needed no rain for my props and outdoor decoration plans...


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Is anyone planning on sending a quick reminder email for their party this weekend? I am debating on whether or not I should. Thanks!!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not planning on "reminders"....I've been sending notes just about every week "only 2 more weeks" or "here's a preview of the menu" or "we picked up prizes and everyone will definitely want these!". The last few people that hadn't RSVP'd did over this past weekend - all NO's...with some lame excuse. LOL  Oh well, they will miss out on a GREAT night.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Surprisingly, we're going to have a few more guests than last year  Well, that is if everyone who said yes doesn't flake out at the last minute. I'm always posting something on the event page, so I really don't need to send email reminders.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

No, not sending reminders here. I figure whomever shows up, shows up. I can always freeze cookies and spaghetti sauce if there are left overs. I stopped by Michaels today and got some candlelabras at 50 percent off. I am going to put them on the tables and at the end of the evening I may end up giving them away as prizes.


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Weather here sounds like it should be pretty good, I was worried it would be really hot but forecast is for high of 26C (almost 79F) and a low of 10C (50F) and our party starts at 7 so it should be a very comfortable temp and there is not supposed to be any rain


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I am so tired! I just spent the whole evening cleaning and rearranging things... Plus I still have more to do tomorrow and decorating and cooking (luckily just cupcakes and jello!)


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

We are also having our 6th annual party this weekend. Normally I have this entire week off to prepare, but this year I'll have to work through Wednesday. I empathize with everyone who has long "to do" lists. My hubby hasn't been able to help much decorating this year as he's been working out of town, however, on Friday and Saturday he's awesome at taking orders and doing tasks as I'm slightly wigging out. It's great to see that so many of us share the same concerns...why doesn't any one RSVP so I can figure out how much food to make????!!..........OMG I still have my costume to sew...........lots of cooking to do.................Oh yeah--can't forget to scoop the dog poop................need to set up the inflatables and pray/dance for NO RAIN................every year I wonder if all of this is worth it, and then I hear from past attendees and want-to-be attendees how legendary and fun our parties always are. Even though I know that we'll have between 20-30 guests, I have nightmares about having no one show up and having to eat bat wings, demon fingers, devilled eyeballs and freshly wrapped mummy parts for days...................

May you all have FANTASTIC Halloween parties--without party fouls, unappreciative guests or lame attendees who refuse to participate in games...............HAPPY HALLOWEEN ALL!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I am SOO stressed right now!!! The party is 4 days away and there is still a ton of stuff that needs to get done! My house is in mega disarray right now due to some last minute home improvements and I'm beginning to worry if we will have it all complete in the next few days!! Luckily, my dad will be taking Thursday and Friday off of work to help with the renovations at my house. He will be installing my new sink, vanity, over-the-john cabinet, and faucet in my bathroom and he will make a temporary floor in my stairwell so it can act as a type of storage room (since we don't use our scary basement) and a place to keep our cats for the duration of the party. The house has a ton of transforming to do over the next few days!!! I've been up until 3am the past few nights working on things. Beyond house stuff, I still need to buy stuff for my slush punch, jello shots, snacks, etc. and clean my carpets. My bed is totally calling me right now, but I still have another hour or two of work ahead of me . . . ugh!! =/


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

It's funny, this entire time I have been worried about rain but now I am a tad concerned about the temperature. I never once thought I'd have to worry about that! We have a cold front coming through tomorrow night/Friday and the temp is going to drop 20 degrees by sat. We are unusually warm now (high tomorrow is supposed to be 79) but on Sat the high is going to be in mid 50's and windy. Party starts at 6pm so we won't have much daylight. I think the little ones will be putting the jackets/coats on shortly after arriving! Our low sat is supposed to be 36 and I think the temp will drop pretty quick after the sun goes down. Oh well...it still beats RAIN!!!! I have been thinking punch recipes and now I am thinking hot chocolate. LOL Like you guys I have a million things to do between now and then. Wish I had taken more time off from work.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

3 MORE DAYS EVERYONE!  I'm so excited....really looking forward to this. Well, except for the forecast. It keeps getting worse! We may have a coastal system moving in. The temps are going to be between 25 and 46 (46 for the high, but with the party beginning at dusk, it won't be that warm), plus they are saying we may get snow! Uggghhhh 
A couple of my guests are still saying "so what, have a fire anyway!" ha ha ha


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

yup, turning colder up here, too. Hoping it's dry as we'll light up the firepit but smokers have to go outside.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I haven't looked at an update of the weather but we had a tiny bit of rain last night and I took in Victoria, and a few other props. I have to set it all back up today. Tomorrow night a boy scout troop will be visiting our house and they want to see the whole thing in action. I told their troop leader they could trick or treat early when they come. 

Today, I am going to finish getting my garage cleaned out. that way my car will not be in the driveway when the kids come. I may also get some baking done today. I am getting a little nervous about this but at the same time. I keep telling myself it is just a few neighbors coming over for a while. I can't remember the last time I hosted a party, I just hope I am not forgetting something important.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

On a side note, do you guys wrap the gifts people win at your parties? If so, I guess I should put that on my list too.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I wrap the little treats for the tempt ure fate game, but the best costume and winner of tempt is in a trick or treat bag and some cellofan, so people can see whats up for grabs.

And oh Im so not ready either. I thought i had so much time, and i didnt lol. I decided to skip one of the rooms and make a corner of that room in the mail room instead so i have somewhere to put all the things that are looking to much like my personal things. but someone needs to kick my behind soon so i will start cleaning lol...


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ok, since we're discussing the prize situation...i intend to wrap some and leave others 'naked'...because...i'm planning to do the 'Chinese Christmas' with the prizes. The first person to get a prize gets to choose from any gift they wish. Person #2 can either choose a prize OR take person #1's prize and then person #1 would get to choose another prize. What may seem the simplest or least valuable prizes will be decoys in that hidden in the candy there will be gift cards for the coffee shop, movie tickets...etc.

What do you all think about that idea? I think it will be lots of fun...


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

well it sounds like fun, but i dont think i will be able to understand the rules my self after the amount of rummy-gummy bats i made and that im sure noone else will eat rofl..


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

we do the same thing every Christmas in my family - it's called the Yankee Swap.  It is a LOT of fun.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

I did a test run with a few rummy bears. The first ones I soaked for way too long...2 days and they were at their max! The 2nd batch I did I left them on the counter, not refigerated to see if that made a difference, it did, they were awful. lol. So I guess I will put a batch in the fridge and only soak them for a day. Wish me luck! Oh, and I bought small jello shot cups to put them in, I didn't realize they were going to be so slimy. This is why I test things before the party. I tried making witches fingers one year, and they came out flat.....lol. never tried it again.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine has soaked for aover a week and they are very soft, but i like it hehe..
I did a batch of ordinary dark rum and one with vodka.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got my toxic chip cookies and bone cookies made today. And let me tell ya....the bone cookies were a pain in the @$$! Now waiting for hubby to get home so we can go to the market.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

OFFICIAL PANIC MODE ENGAGED

So we lost all of yesterday and most of Monday... because my mother in law (MIL) decided she HAD to have surgery (elective, not serious, but the actual surgery was), and my hubby had to get up at 4 in the morning to go to the hospital to be there. I got up with him and couldn't get back to sleep, we both were dog-tired after work and pretty much stared stupidly at the boxes of decor strewn around the house.

So today, LOTS of catch up, and I'm still exhausted and can't take off work even a tiny bit early.  
I want to cry.

BUT I've gotten more RSVPs than any previous year! Woot! I might have to start worrying about over-crowding! 

Grocery tonight, decorate the serial killer bathroom (soooo much fun to think up... we're even tossing around the idea of having a mini contest to see if folks can guess all of the shows/movies that the quotes came from that are going to be scrawled on the walls and mirror)

And try to get more of the main house decorated and maybe cook some things?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got my garage cleaned out. It took me all morning! However my car is back in the garage. After a year of parking in the driveway, my husband will think I've run off somewhere. lol. I an soo tired now I do not feel like doing anything else. I still need to start baking cookies and cupcakes and I just discovered I am out of veg oil for the cake mixes.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

^wait, garages are for parking cars in?!  That's a novel idea around here. I thought garages were for reclining chairs, tvs, playstation, a mini refrigerator and oh yeah....husbands.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i dud most of the shopping today...ready to get up and start cooking in the morning. I will cook the maggot stew and bake some cupcakes in the morning. prolly start the deviled eggs tomorrow afternoon...they need a few hours to make the bloodshots. Son is going to put the cheese dip together...he swears he has the magic touch. Gotta run out and get a few more things, including wood for the firepit. Unlessss...we can find some out in the woods across the street. 

so, off to bed with me...busy day tomorrow. 

i wanna see everyone's pics!


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

David'sDesire, how do you make the eggs bloodshot? I read somewhere on the internet to crack the eggs (after boiling them and letting them cool) and soak them in water with a lot of red food coloring. Is that how you do it?
************
So here we are 3 days from the party. Most all of the decorating is done. I have a few more areas to take care of. However, today at work my throat started to hurt...and now it's really bad  . I managed to get the last few things I needed from the store, "age" the furniture covering, and configure the furniture before collapsing.  So I'm now behind and not sure if I will be feeling well enough tomorrow to work on things.  Luckily I have Friday off so hopefully I will catch up then. Wish me luck


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

My wrist is killing me... I think I might have sprained it or something while doing all that cleaning and moving boxes and furniture around! Which is really bad because I still have a LOT to do! 

Also my furnace is not working, at it's supposed to be 50 degrees (low 38!) on Saturday...hopefully we can get it fixed by then!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

ZombieSlayerMummy said:


> David'sDesire, how do you make the eggs bloodshot? I read somewhere on the internet to crack the eggs (after boiling them and letting them cool) and soak them in water with a lot of red food coloring. Is that how you do it?


I did it that way last year. Mix 2 tbsp of red food coloring & 1 tbsp of white vinegar with 3 cups of hot water. Let the cracked eggs sit in that mixture for 30 minutes. The effect is really cool, but the dowside to these is that they have to be served the same day. I made them the day before my party, as I always do, but the red "veins" weren't as defined...looks like they kinda smudged. You can kinda see what I mean in this pic


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ZombieSlayerMummy said:


> David'sDesire, how do you make the eggs bloodshot? I read somewhere on the internet to crack the eggs (after boiling them and letting them cool) and soak them in water with a lot of red food coloring. Is that how you do it?
> ************
> (


 Zombie, personally, i'm not so fond of food coloring so I put them in a bowl of juice from pickled beets....cracked the shells just as you said then let them sit in the beet juice for several hours before proceeding. What I found was they have to be consumed the first day...when I refrigerated them, the juice just absorbed and the 'veins' bled out to be just solid pink. Hope this helps.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

miss mandy, OH! so it's not just me. 

Yeah, they are really cool that first day...second day...not sa much. LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup, it happened to me too  lol Since I HAVE to have deviled eggs at just about all of my parties (per requests), I'm just going to put a couple of drops of red food coloring on the tops. I did it that way a few years ago and they looked creepy!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

so after all of my daycare kiddos leave tonight, it'll be FIFTH GEAR for my boyfriend and I!!!  I'm excited for it though. I'm good with the hectic pace, do well under pressure (unlike my boyfriend HaHa)


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Ours is on the 29th as well. Wife is doing a phenomenal job inside with baking, food prep, decorating the dining room, and all around organization. I setup the outside decorations, prepare the haunt in the garage, do signs and graphics decorate family room, oversee music and video. We always have it the Saturday before Halloween, so as to not interfere with our friends' party which is Halloween night - also their anniversary. Last week-end was the big push for getting things ready. Still a few things to do, but in pretty good shape. We tried our costumes on last night after my wife did some alterations - and laughed ourselves silly.
Check out our invite in the "Invitations" thread...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> ^wait, garages are for parking cars in?!  That's a novel idea around here. I thought garages were for reclining chairs, tvs, playstation, a mini refrigerator and oh yeah....husbands.


Garages are for husbands???? My husband does not have lawn to cut, does not do any type of wood working or craft and he certainly does not do repairs. (I would be in fear if he handled a power tool, for fear we would end up in an emergency room). He jokes, he has the only wife in town who is thrilled to get a Home Depot, Lowes or Harbor Freight gift cards as Birthday presents. lol No, the garage is definitely my domain. lol


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Today I am going to make some cupcakes and use the wonderful skeleton picks my secret reaper gave me on the top of them. I am also going to have lunch with nhh. I am looking forward to that. This afternoon I think I will also lay down the bloody footprints leading to the bathroom and the hand prints on the front door. One of my outdoor props got a bit damaged in last night's wind and I will see if I can repair it today. Tonight the boy scout troop is coming so I hope it will not be windy.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I can speak for everyone when I say:

"AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"



How am I going to get all this stuff done?? I get bi-polar and sometimes look at my list of stuff to do and think, Ok, we're good, then I go off doing something else and suddenly think of 10+ things that are NOT on the list!!! 

I am taking tomorrow off, and my sister is flying up (she's very good at doing creative stuff) and my wife is doing a great job of handling the "domestic" stuff. We have 4 guests spending the night with us, and the band is showing up at 5:30p Sat to rehearse again. Party is at 7p.

I too am a bit concerned about the weather, but the big storm they were predicting is supposed to stay offshore Sat night. If it rains, I probably won't put all my lightening strobes outside. And if it gets too cold, my hired "bouncer" guy might have to stay inside instead of on the porch checking IDs...

It is supposed to snow a bit this evening.

Anyway, good luck to all, I'm sure there are a lot of frazzled nerves out there right now, but relax when the party starts and just enjoy it. Chance are nobody is going to even notice those one or two things you wanted to get done but didn't.......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Take a deep breath, John. Everything will work out and be okie dokie


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the tips on making deviled eggs "blood shot". I think I will paint red food coloring on the edges with a toothpick. I'm in bed with a sore throat so the party prep is on hold until i feel better . Luckily I'm scheduled off tomorrow and have most of the day Saturday for prep. Not much longer now!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

oh, poor zombie..i hope you're feeling better PRONTO!

I did my macaroon cupcakes...moving right along. 

Yanno, john...what gets done, gets done. What doesn't, doesn't matter! I ain't no Martha f-in Screwart OR GHoulia Child.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, I got some cupcakes baked this morning but now I am undecided as to how I want to decorate them. I got these really neat picks from my secret reaper that look like the skeleton is off running. At first I thought I would use chocolate frosting and crumble nuts or chocolate cookie crumbs on top of the cupcakes, to look like he is coming up out of the dirt, but then I thought if I make icing, color it green I could use my Wilton tip to make it look like long grass all over the top of the cupcake and it would look like he already escaped. Which should I do?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

How bout both?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a picture of the skelly running on green grass. They make me smile.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

yanno, i never realized them lil fellers is runnin away! i'm using some of them this week also...i am making a chocolate ganache and sprinkling toasted coconut and chopped almonds over it then stickin lil boney boy on top. I'd love to see what you come up with.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ok, i love that! tooo cute...what an AWESOME reaper you had.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

VERY VERY cute Ghouliet!


----------



## toddsdarlin (May 30, 2011)

We are also having a party on the 29th - Pirate themed! We have approximately 40 people coming. We have been working on this theme all year long and finally we come down to the last week and we are so ready for the party! My husband took off work Wednesday, Thursday, Friday to finish his last minute things for the outside. I am taking tomorrow off to finish with mine on the inside. This year was quite extensive as we did a lot of homemade crafts. We hope to be done by tomorrow night so we can relax Saturday with only having to ready ourselves into our costumes. Will be posting pics in our album in November. Everyone have a safe and haunting halloween! Cheers!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I joined twice on SR and lucked out both times. This second reaper gave me lots of things I can use in my first party it was awesome! If you saw me opening the box you would have laughed, I was like Oh, look at THIS! I thought these skeleton picks were so cute I just had to use them.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just for grins...






I made one with chocolate icing and crumbled cookie mixed with nuts.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ghouls, them are nifty!


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! It's seriously crunch time! We had a small practice run last night for my nephew's 11 birthday party and it didn't go well. We decorated our garage as a castle and the piece that is supposed to complete the atmosphere is the fog. Well we bought an American DJ 700 and tried it out last night and it didn't work. So we called customer support and all they could do for us is set up to have it shipped back to LA from Ohio for repair under warranty. That wasn't going to cut it since the party is Saturday. So we called Guitar Center and they let us exchange it for a new one and even waived the 15% restocking fee since we tossed the packaging already. Got home and tried it out and it didn't work. Finished up the party and called and arranged to go back and try one at the store. They didn't have any more 700 watt machines so they gave us an American DJ Dyno-fog II and waived the $30 price increase. It worked and we were very pleased and very grateful after all that stress. I was hoping the timer remote I had bought for it would work, but alas they aren't interchangeable. So we ordered the appropriate one for Saturday delivery and we have our fingers crossed. Other than this fog debacle we have pretty much got everything together besides the food. I'm at work today and finishing up organizing our playlist. On top of all this I've been sick for the past week and a half. I need a beer. lol

Here is our playlist if anyone wants to use it. http://grooveshark.com/playlist/Halloween/58749532


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks soo much. They are making me grin from ear to ear!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You did a wonderful job on them, Ghouliet!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my god, I feel like I have so much to do!

Been out all day today picking up the food and last minute bits and pieces. Then got home and it's all cut and paste everywhere, and we've still got candles to hang from the ceiling, banners to pin up and christmas trees to make into an amazing forrest!

Plus it's my birthday tomorrow haha, so we're going to my parents for dinner!


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

Those cupcakes look wonderful! Great job!


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

We are having a party on sat and I guess the theme is horror movies. All our decorations are of Jason, scream, etc. We also have Halloween lights up with black lights and hopefully we will have a fog machine we have all the decorations up we just have to get the rest of the things we need tomorrow then sat morning I plan to clean and get everything ready and set out. I will try to post pic. I have a new camera so gonna see tonight how to work it so it can "see in the dark" LOL.




OMG those cupcakes look awesome!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I finished one large tray of cupcakes and I fixed my zombie, he's working again yeah! I also picked up a spider whose eyes light up and he shakes and makes a little noise. After I clean up my kitchen from baking, I will put some water in my cauldron stirring witch and see if she is working this year. The boy scouts are coming at 7:30 tonight and I need to be ready.


----------



## Cylence (Oct 2, 2010)

Party in 2 days! (Might as well be!)
Today I covered a bunch of stuff in some homemade blood. Tomorrow, I plan on making these babies: http://metalcakes.blogspot.com/2008/09/black-sabbath-cupcakes-bloody-cupcakes.html


----------



## Deeh69 (Aug 30, 2009)

*party*

We'll be having our annual Halloween party on Saturday as well. Still a lot of cleaning and decorating to do as well as fixing food and doing damage control outside after high winds this week. I still need to borrow some snakes and other creepy crawlies from the resident 5 year old too lol. The best nights of the year for us are just ahead. Can't wait Good luck to the rest of you having parties as well. Have fun folks!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Most of decorating done! Just having trouble with the 1/2 bathroom. Tomorrow shopping, cleaning and chopping food ahead of time. Still have to get keg and liquor!


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is a cake one my friends made for a Halloween party last year


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i got my maggot stew done...meathead done (dh did that)....made a batch of cupcakes...did my poisoned apples...just about everything else has to wait til tomorrow afternoon so it is fresh. 

got my prizes done. lotsa tidying up to do.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Aggg! The Noreaster is back in the forecast, "Several" inches of snow Saturday night!!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Having a cold front coming in overnight, and it's going to make it in the low 50s/40s the night of the party. Not a problem for me, but for native SE Texans, they think that's parka weather.  So I'm thinking we may have to get a chimenea so people will go outside some too. 

Finished the bathroom except for switching out the lights, got a little farther on the living room, boiled eggs for the (be)deviled eggs... so Friday night is going to be crazy with the cooking, decorating and cleaning.

OH! And I forgot my costume needs to be finished!


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I slept most of the day and then slowly worked on decorations. I feel like I accomplished quite a bit, especially for how crappy I feel. Tomorrow I have a few more things to put up and rearrange and I need to start food prep, make the jello shots and vacuum. Saturday will be dedicated to food prep and final touches. 

I sure hope I remember to light all of the candles and turn on the fake candles!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Tomorrow I will get the house uncluttered and do a little more desert preparation. I am hoping to get my daughter started on food tags too.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

wow. you guys make me feel like a slacker! my party is this saturday too and the only thing i've done (w/ help from my fiance) is finish my freddy krueger prop for the bathroom! well, at least that room will look good!

i still have to clean, decorate inside & finish outside, buy food, do food prep, do a practice run w/ my costume.....yikes!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

johnshenry said:


> Aggg! The Noreaster is back in the forecast, "Several" inches of snow Saturday night!!!!


Norester? Where are you from, John?


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I live in Massachusetts, about 35 mi NW of Boston. Now winter storm warnings Sat eve through Sat night. This is not good....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh good grief, I'm in MA too lol. Finally another New Englander! This snow crap is not making me a happy camper!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, we are getting snow Saturday night, too! Good thing everyone at my party lives in my neighborhood!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i live in MA, too! there is the tiniest dustin of snow on the front porch. 

I am SOOO having a NE party for us next year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My husband is home today so I am making a to do list. We will each take whatever item is next on the list until we finish the list. Plus, he has told me we have reservations for lunch at the Thirsty Lion Pub. Wasn't that sweet of him? It will be a nice break. 

Last night we had a boy scout troop with their leaders visit us. It now has me wondering if I need to make some kind of barrier to keep kids out of the cemetery. I only have fencing on one side of the house and along the front, there is none along the side walk leading to my front door. I have also come to the conclusion I need to get a foot pad for my jumping spider, it is just not going off.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

we have people coming from Maine and NYC....we better find the air matts! Can't send them home in a freakin blizzard. Good thing I was planning on feeding them breakfast anyway.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm in southeast NH, 40 mins from Mass border. Yea - Saturdays' forecast isn't making me too happy either. So much for our nice bonfire.  Uggghhhhh. No work today, so my boyfriend and I will be BUSY BUSY BUSY.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

johnshenry said:


> I live in Massachusetts, about 35 mi NW of Boston. Now winter storm warnings Sat eve through Sat night. This is not good....


That is terrible!! It's October...not December! LOL It's going to be cold here and raining all night tonight but at least the rain clears up tomorrow. I have now added apple cider and hot chocolate to the drink menu. Poor kids teeth are going to be chattering. LOL


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

I sent out messages and texts to all of my friends/family that are driving more than 20 minutes to PLEASE plan on staying over. I can make them breakfast Sunday a.m. and then they can go if they want. But now I'm so afraid this is going to make people cancel!!! I already had people cancel this week for other reasons, now we're down to about 16 people. And we're making TONS of food today!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

As for weather here I am keeping my mouth shut...but I do feel bad for those of you dealing with this issue. Maybe the sleep-over will just add to the enjoyment. Can you say breakfast casserole, it feeds a lot of people can be made ahead of time and warms up in the microwave really well.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, more New Englanders!  Well ya know what they say: If ya don't like the weather.....wait a minute! lol


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Having a cold front coming in overnight, and it's going to make it in the low 50s/40s the night of the party. Not a problem for me, but for native SE Texans, they think that's parka weather.  So I'm thinking we may have to get a chimenea so people will go outside some too.
> 
> Finished the bathroom except for switching out the lights, got a little farther on the living room, boiled eggs for the (be)deviled eggs... so Friday night is going to be crazy with the cooking, decorating and cleaning.
> 
> OH! And I forgot my costume needs to be finished!


Yea it suppose to be in the low 50/40 tomorrow night here in Cartersville GA so it be good weather 

I have my bathroom all done just have to take out the reg light bulbs switch with black.

I plan on cleaning the house and fixing all the food tomorrow I have like 8 hours to get everything done


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

We are supposed to have rain, but we will be putting a pop up gazebo on our deck and my husband has been working on lighting the deck for some creepy effects. He still needs to finish our front yard graveyard when he gets off work.

Today, I need to get some crafts done, start food prep and set up the bar area. Plus I want to get some cleaning done so I only need to cook tomorrow. My husband needs a new costume. He was *********** last weekend (he even won best costume - which made me feel great since I did all of it!) but he is apparently allergic to spirit gum and liquid latex. He has a bad rash on his head now and there are welts where the spirit gum was. Any ideas?? LOL


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Oh my gosh, more New Englanders!  Well ya know what they say: If ya don't like the weather.....wait a minute! lol


 Miss Mandy, they DO say that but I have to disagree....New England weather, in my experience, is pretty stable. It's TEXAS that changes with every breeze...hot to cold to hot to steamy to freezing and dry...yep, that's texas.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You call snow in October stable? LOL 

@ Vamp_girl....don't under estimate how fast 8 hours goes by lol.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah...we know it will be cold here now til april.  i been in texas when it was 35 one day and nearly 100 the next and back to the 60's on the third and 6 inches of snow on april fool's day. LOL.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah, i'm getting pretty pissy about the weather...people are already tenatively cancelling. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## John F. (May 22, 2009)

Now I have to poncho's on my Zombie's!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ghouliet said:


> As for weather here I am keeping my mouth shut...but I do feel bad for those of you dealing with this issue. Maybe the sleep-over will just add to the enjoyment. Can you say breakfast casserole, it feeds a lot of people can be made ahead of time and warms up in the microwave really well.


Recipe for breakfast casserole please.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel for you guys being affected from the weather.
I normally have mine on the weekend before hween.But in 2010 the weather was so pretty and the date was earlier so I decided to move the date up.Thank goodness I did.We are suppose to get some yucky weather tomorrow.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/jimmy-dean-breakfast-casserole/detail.aspx

i use this bfast casserole...always popular


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

IT'S THE BIG DAY! Good luck to everyone tonight. Have an awesome time at your parties


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I always offer sleepovers at my partys so people can enjoy some wine etc without having to think about the driving. Also some of my friends dont live near here. Its always very cozy, and we usually end up spending the nextr day in front of a coupple of good dvd's with our sleepingbags and pjs. Breakfast casserole sounds interesting? Im just gonna do the easy way : bread, jam and cheese lol. and then left over nibbles during the day


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> Recipe for breakfast casserole please.



Here is a link to the one I use. Sometimes I use ham or sausage instead of bacon.
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/bacon-breakfast-casserole-52272.aspx


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Its finally here and I almost wish it was over already. Despite starting in mid-September and taking the last two days off work I still have a lot to do before tonight. I am so sore I can barely move today and have much to setup before guests arrive. I have wounds on my fingers where I rubbed the skin off with scissors while cutting for hours. I have superglue on my thumb and hot glue gun burns. I have a bruise on the arch of my foot and a cut on my lip. For two days now I have been saying that this is the last Halloween party we ever have, that its not worth it. My life has been consumed with crafts, projects and decorating so much that I have not been on the Forum in weeks. My boyfriend kindly pointed out last night while I was still working at midnight that I say this every time we do this. 

This morning I woke up and it felt like Christmas morning and I know its all worth it.  I hope you all enjoy the fruits of your labor. To all my kindred spirits who have been toiling to make it the best party ever - congratulations you made it to the finish line!!! I hope you have a wonderful time and try to soak up all the awe of your guests before we start planning and dreaming on our next great party. Thank you to everyone here you inspired me and gave me ideas to wow my guests tonight.
Happy Halloween!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG Its tonight and Im sooo tired and have a mlllion things to do!! Excited though..i think!!  Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

So tired and the to-do list is still pretty scary looking. Husband is sleeping in as we were up until 3:30 am this morning... got to get so much done, and I hope I'm not to exhausted to enjoy my own party!! 

Technically, I could stop after a few more things, but I'm so OCD about what should go where, and how things should look... aaaaaahhhhh!

Good luck to everyone tonight!! REMEMBER TO TAKE PICTURES!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oh, and I'm off to buy a fire pit also since the "cold" front that came through dropped our temps into the 50/40s at night, and I want people to actually go out on the patio... so another thing added to the list!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe links they look yummy!
The guest will love the fire pit it was a huge hit for us and right now they are pretty cheap.
Everybody have a great party!!!


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> So tired and the to-do list is still pretty scary looking. Husband is sleeping in as we were up until 3:30 am this morning... got to get so much done, and I hope I'm not to exhausted to enjoy my own party!!
> 
> Technically, I could stop after a few more things, but I'm so OCD about what should go where, and how things should look... aaaaaahhhhh!
> 
> Good luck to everyone tonight!! REMEMBER TO TAKE PICTURES!


I'm am OCD about how things should look and how they should go.. This my first halloween party hosting and want it to be perfect my bf is at work so I almost have everything done. 

Today is the day! woot woot I am tired and ready for the party to start  I made it a BEB party cause more people is coming and don't have enough alcohol ....



Good luck to everyone and I will be taking pics and video and will try to post them soon I can...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I have all the floors swept, bathroom cleaned, food labels on the soda and salad dressings, other labels printed for main courses, deserts and snacks. I wrapped all the gifts and got the caskets finished. Later tonight I will make some sugar cookies. 

Tomorrow morning I will make the jello mold, clean off the tables I will be using and set them up. 

So far so good. I think I am right on target for getting everything done in a timely fashion.  Tomorrow's party hopefully will come off without a hitch.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Hope everyone enjoyed their party! Ours was great, apart from a cut hand and food prep being delayed as a result. Had all but one couple show up, so 20 in total. Everyone has reported they had a fun time and got lots of compliments on the decorations, mosly thanks to the amazing ideas that are shared here 

Will upload pics later.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

My sister had her party last night. We had Nutter Butter ghosts, various dips, a veggie tray, a puppychow, a dessert made with Chex orCrispix, ribs meant to look like a rib cage, and various other foods. One couple came as a terrorist and soldier. We had a robot couple. My brother in law went as Stone Cold Steve Austin. My sis was a skeleton w/baby on the stomach.One was a green toy soldier, one was a splicer from Bioshock. Those were the most outstanding. Everyone loved my Jason costume.


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I hope everyones parties went as well as ours did! We had about 45 guests and our only issue was that people were devouring the food faster than we could set it out (even though I thought we made way more than we needed). 

Our costume contest was a huge hit and the winners were as follows: 






Best overall costume: Alan with Carlos from The Hangover 






Most creative costume: The bunch of grapes






Scariest costume: Baby-faced death






Funniest costume: The box of wine (although the operation game was hilarious too!)

And... one of me as Snooki from Jersey Shore just for fun!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My desert trays look good. I will start the jello mold in a few hours, and at noon I will begin the spaghetti sauce so it can simmer a few hours. Everything is labeled, (salad dressing and soda) and I printed off all the food labels and have them in the vampire teeth. I did realize this morning I forgot to buy small bowls for the salad so my husband said he would pick those up along with a new battery for the werewolf. I have two large ziplock bags of skull and bones ice-cubes for drinks and I made four large skulls to keep the punch cold. The gifts are wrapped and my camera has a charged battery.
Tables should arrive this afternoon and setting them should not take long. This is actually coming together and I am amazingly calm and really looking forward to the party.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

It's over.....lots of fun was had and now the clean up begins. My house looks like the left overs of a frat party where lots of Vegas showgirls blew up! Beer bottles, and feathers, and glitter oh my!


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

its over 
ours was a teen party for our daughter.
everyone had a great time and all guests showed up as well as a few that showed up at the last minute 
and it turned into a sleepover. my oldest son and his girlfriend came back in the middle of the night and scared the CRAP out of all the girls 
they LOVED the Tempt your fate game!!!!!!!! and 1 girl got ............fate has smiled upon you and you may choose another person to do your fate for you, choose another fate card and give it to the person of your choice...........she was upset that she couldnt do the fate herself LOL
i need to come up with MORE FATES for next time !! 50 was NOT ENOUGH lol looks like this game is definately a keeper!!!!

they woke up this morning and playing the game again!

thanks for all the insperation from all the HF'ers 
i hope all of you also had a great time with your parties as well !!!!!!!!!


----------



## elysiana (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine was a bust. We knew that not a lot of people would make it because EVERY Halloween party was also being held last night, but we had about 5 people who said they'd be there that never showed, along with about 5 more "I'm putting 'maybe' but we'll almost definitely be there"s. that didn't make it after all. I think at any given time we had about 10 people.

We still had a good time because it's nice to get together with friends like that, but the Winking Murderer game didn't work with that few people, and either everyone was ignoring the murderer or couldn't see him, or something, because an hour went by after we passed out the cards when we finally had to say, "Okay, look guys..." I spent a lot of time on the Tempt Your Fate game and putting together prizes for the "good" fates and maybe 4 people did anything, and they didn't seem to "get" what they were supposed to do.

I'm just really disappointed :-\

The jello shot syringes were a hit though, as was the chili that my husband made and the jalapeno poppers that I made, so that was good. We barely had any leftovers.


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

Somehow we got everything put together at the last minute and our costumes on before our first guests arrived. We had a wonderful, wonderful time last night! We had 16 guests and it was a perfect amount. The only game we did with the whole group was the Winking Murderer game, which was a huge success. Later with a smaller group we played Halloween pictionary. The food was fantastic. We had tons of delicious food. We made a really yummy punch with just cranberry juice coctail, sprite and rum (we cleaned out the rum we had so it was mixed, aged white rum, spiced rum and Bacardi dark). Later we had another punch - fruit punch, sprite and licorice spiced rum from St. Lucia. Both were very good. We also had jello shots and for some reason we ended up with several of them in the fridge. I guess I should have double checked for them. I'm disappointed we forgot them. 

Thanks everyone for all of the wonderful suggestions. I will try to post pictures later.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

We had a blast last night. Lots of great costumes! The food got inhaled (I posted pictures on the food thread). A bit of dancing, lots of laughter and oh my gawd the winking game was a huge hit! We did the version that was posted where we handed each person a slip of paper with their "death" and everyone acted it out! The death by shark attack was the funniest, I think my poor friend is bruised from head to toe from doing a full body slam in the family room! I sadly got mauled by a bear  The winner was the only child at the party, he really wanted to see our 'haunted house' and was nearly too afraid to walk up the driveway! He did and won the prize for the most deaths! Here are a few pics...
"I'm not dead" Gaddhafi







Mr. Stephen Harper with his secret economic plan under his sweater vest







Zombie slayers need more than twinkies, wine helps too! Watch out beer girl zombie!







The youngest zombie slayer, armed with a baseball bat. Winner of the most deaths!







Zombie and zombie slayer enjoying a laugh before the inevitable...


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

elysiana - sorry you're disappointed, but sounds like your food went over well. That's great!

I hope everyone had a good time last night. Our party went well. I think our max number was about 26. Which was good since I only had about 20 "yes"s. We did Tempt Your Fate but a lot of people were too chicken. I did have a lot of good fates in there, thinking that would entice people to play more but no biggie. The Guess the # of Candies and the Costume Contest went well. 
We also did a mini indoor scavenger hunt, but as someone suggested here, we had each team use a cell phone to take pictures. That was a HUGE hit!! I was really surprised. The party was a Poe theme, so their clues and what they had to find were all related to Poe stories/poems. 
Anyway, just want to say a huge thanks to all here for the ideas, inspiration, motivation, and support. It would not have been as much of a success without you. And like others have said, some things were forgotten or not quite right, but we can't let that bother us, right? I'm just using that info to meals a few notes for next year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Great party pics everyone. I hope I don't forget to take pictures at mine tonight. Here are some of the prep pictures.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

As mentioned in another thread, we had our party last night. With the snow and ice prompting cancellations we had 24 out of 36 expected, so a decent size. Food and desserts left over, so everybody was sent home with plates of leftovers. We were going to play Winking Murderer game (played it 2 years ago and it was a huge hit) but some folks left early because of the weather. Besides that, everybody was just having a good time socializing, eating, laughing that we just let it go. Costume contest went well, and everybody had a blast in the haunt. Highlight was the jumping spider from Spirit!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

My party went really great! A coupple of people where ill, so we ended up being 11 people. everyone brought great food, and as usual there was way to much lol. Had the perfect amount of drinks etc, but noone wanted to eat the jelly worms , but they had lots of fun scaring each other with them hehe..
I too had my costume on in the last minute, and nothing was ready when the guests came. I had a very mixed group and i was so nervous if they would mix -and they did perfectly. The two I was most worried about would enjoy themselfs in the group , found each other and chatted all night, and I think that was a beginning og a serious good long friendship -both of them have hinted they would apriciate me inviting them both to something.. ( i have a feeling I wll be the third wheel lol)

4 people stayed for a sleep over so we had a blast chatting till the early hours, and then again over the left-over-brunch the next day. 
WE played the tempt youre fate asylum style, and some people just had a few fates, to show that they where in,one person didnt play ( wich was totally fine because it should be optional, and the rest played, but 4 of them really compeeded for the two prices. In the end the rest of us had great fun watching them trying to win.

They loved all the effects I made, even tho i thought i turned my ambitions down lol. 
Oh and the clown I got from my reaper made so much JOY!!! The dared each other with it, and two girls went in the bathroom wich only had candle lights and lots of bloody decorations and played with it in the there.. They screamed so loud I was glad i explained to the people who live her what a halloween party is hahahaha.. I still giggle thinking about that.

It was a FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! party and i cant wait till next year. Im so happy i found all this inspiration in here.


----------



## weirdanne (Oct 21, 2011)

This is my first post, although I've been reading here for a couple weeks. We got so many great ideas from here for our party last night! Everyone kept commenting on how great everything was (decor, games, trophies). We did kids & teens - then it was supposed to be adults. The first part went great but then the adult part everyone ended up leaving to go to the local bar and we never got to do any of the games or give out even one prize! That makes me so mad because the whole point for us was the adult part. We was doing the kid part so our kids & our friends' kids didn't feel left out. So yeah mixed emotions because everything seemed to go great, just not the part I was looking forward to.

We had 18 adults & 14 kids -- besides my husband & I and our 4 kids.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Party was a smashing success. Great crowd, food and decorations came together nicely, finally went to bed around 2:30. We cleaned up this morning, now I plan to watch football and not move from this couch. Great work fellow 29th party hosts!


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Had an Awesome Halloween Party 2011 last night! Here's a shot of some of us in the graveyard about 1am...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love all of the pictures! Glad most everyone had a good time, and I'm sorry for the ones that had some disappointments.


My party went well - something like 18 guests (most people ever!), the spider scavenger hunt was great and ended up with two of the guys running around like crazy searching for the last couple of ones, more people showed up in costume than ever, and it was really quite fun. I have about half the decorations still to take down and sort through, and I'm beat, but we've been taking it easy today for the big push tomorrow...


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Last night was awesome!!! Despite the snowwhich changed a few plans for outdoor decor, the rest of the night was fantastic. Tempt your fate was not as well played as last year, but we sang Karaoke and played Wii dance games, and had a ball. And the costumes were over the top! Everybody really went all out. Here's a few pictures, the rest will be on my profile page in an album. Happy Halloween everyone!!

Here's Wonder Woman, Jessie, Marge Gunderson, and Captain Hook (best friend, daughter, me, hubby)









Garcia from Criminal Minds:









These 2 won best couple:









The photo-op cityscape looked FABULOUS!!:









And a good time was had by all:


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like you had a great time MHooch


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Had fun last night at our party!! Not as big a turn out as last year, but still a blast! can't wait to do it agaon next year!


----------



## Mirk (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been lurking here for some time and figured it was time to join and share. We had our party Saturday, got 5 inches of snow here in Upstate NY while the party raged on.  We had 22 people this year. Not a bad turn our for the weather. I have a funny story for you all. I ran out of time to make my own cake, so I ran to the grocery store for one, I asked for an un-decorated cake because I had some ideas and wanted to decorate it myself. I asked them to make the darkest frosting they could and they said they could only make a light brown... except, well... they could make it black, but that would turn everyone's mouth black, so I probably didn't want that. Well, of course I did! I put a card out in front of the cake that said, " BEWARE! Some of the prettiest treats may just be tricks!" It was hysterical watching them notice other people's mouths turning black and laughing at them! Any way, here are a few pics of our party:
Click for bigger
The spread: 

The cake:

The panna cotta brain:


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My party went really well. 11:40 the last guest left. I had a lot of fun and I think my guests did too. I am going to bed now, I will post pictures in the morning.


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Halloween everyone! Hope you all have a safe and fun time trick or treating tonight 


We didn't have that many because most had other plans or work in the am but I had fun. I didn't get to play the tempt of fate game but we did do some karaoke and stayed out side and inside talking and laughing and just having fun... my last guest left about 11:20... Hoping next year I can decorate even better and the food would be even better. This was my first time hosting a Halloween party so I think it went well think I will start earlier with preparing for next year maybe either end of aug or early sept ... Glad to hear others went well also..

I will post pics later...


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here are a few pics from my party. We played rock band and it went over very well!! I am gonna have to make an album so I can post the rest.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

No actual party pictures. I forgot to put the chip back in my camera after taking pictures of the worm cupcakes! Oh well if something had to go wrong with the party, I am glad it was just that.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Saturday night, we held our 12th annual RiceBaum Halloween Gala.

Our party started at 8:00pm. We ended it at 2:00am this year (even though there were still dozens of guests partying). We got to bed at 4:00am. My wife was up at 6:30am. I slept in 'til 9:30am.

We had: 218 guests (who signed into guest book), 2 Hosts, 3 DJs, 3 kitchen helpers/food passers, 2 bartenders, 2 photographers, 3 baby sitters (next door), and 10 kids (next door).

The Haunted House was a huge hit, especially the Spinning Tunnel. We relocated one of our security cameras to one end of the tunnel and fed the output to the big screen in the living room. Too funny!

Every year, I sorta grade our parties based on how much we got done compared to what we had planned, factoring in how big of a deal it was that something didn't get done. This year, I gave our party a 97%. There were a few minor props/decorations/tasks that didn't get done and we still need to work on backyard lighting and trash management, but overall this was our best party ever.

Now, we have to get ready for tonight. With the banner at the highschool and the article in the paper, we're expecting a huge turnout.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> Saturday night, we held our 12th annual RiceBaum Halloween Gala.
> 
> Our party started at 8:00pm. We ended it at 2:00am this year (even though there were still dozens of guests partying). We got to bed at 4:00am. My wife was up at 6:30am. I slept in 'til 9:30am.
> 
> We had: 218 guests (who signed into guest book), 2 Hosts, 3 DJs, 3 kitchen helpers/food passers, 2 bartenders, 2 photographers, 3 baby sitters (next door), and 10 kids (next door).


218 guests??? 
~faints~

WOW! That is amazing, and scary all at the same time...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> No actual party pictures. I forgot to put the chip back in my camera after taking pictures of the worm cupcakes! Oh well if something had to go wrong with the party, I am glad it was just that.


That happened to me a few yrs ago. I barely got any pics! I hate that all that hard work went into it and I didnt have any pictures to look back on!! I am glad everything turned out nice for you! Your treats look awesome!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Our Heroes & Villains party was a great success. We had a slightly smaller crowd than normal (about 25) but the weather was incredible, the food and drinks were great, and everyone enjoyed themselves. I am always impressed that 100% of my guests go all out in costumes. We tried to play the Winking Murderer game, but it was really hard with so many masks!!! Everyone was good sports though, and we will definitely try again next year. Pictures are posted on my facebook page. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2574038111075.2145644.1257965293&type=1


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

^^ I love the photo booth pics- very cool.

Got my party pics loaded onto here in an album. Thanks for the forum members who gave me ideads and inspiration in creating many of my decorations! 
















Many more in my album


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

well, we did have our party....but Mother Nature was MOST uncooperative!!! I can't believe on October 29th we got over a foot of snow!!!! The snow started a couple hours before the guests were due to arrive, which ended up causing about 7 or 8 guests to cancel. Then just as people were due to arrive, our power went out and never came back on until LAST NIGHT!!! Ugggh. 
We only ended up with about 10 guests, when we had been expecting 17 or 18. But those guests that DID come had a blast. We had flashlights and candles EVERYWHERE. But nobody got to see and enjoy all of our hard work with blacklighting, spiderwebs, props, etc. We were so disappointed and upset at first, but then we both looked at each other and said "you know what? These 10 people DID show up and we will show them a good time despite the fact we have NO power - and we'll have fun either way!" 
Everyone LOVED TYF (we did it in the balloons, so with no music going it was easy to hear when someone popped one LOL). I actually had one guest go downstairs and steal every last balloon and make people pay her (with coins from the coin game) to pop them!!  Very smart. ha ha
We did lose our canopy that we had set up on the deck out back for smokers to go outside and stand under. I cleaned it off once during the party to get the heavy wet snow off, but it was crushed in the a.m. when we got up. Luckily we have a woodstove, so we had heat and our guests weren't freezing! The ones that did come, stayed for about 3 hours. They were concerned about driving home in 6-8" of slushy snow. Can't say I blame them. Plus when we lose power, we have no water (in NH, we all have wells...no city water), so therefore NO TOILETS.  Ewwww. 

All in all, it was a good party. Our guests are still talking about what fun they had. I'll post pics later today. I haven't uploaded them into my computer yet. Glad to hear everyone had some SUPER parties!  Can't wait to look at pics.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh no! Do you have yellow snow now, jackie? LOL


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

ha ha! nope, no yellow snow. We used the woodstove to melt snow in a giant pot to flush our toilets! Grrr..... The joys of living in the stix! ha ha ha


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

rosella_au said:


> ^^ I love the photo booth pics- very cool.
> 
> My guests loved the photo booth too.....it was so easy and cheap and definitely a big hit. Plus it was a way to get more pictures of my guests because I'm always so busy and then kick myself later for not taking enough pictures.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

I just posted my album from my party - check it out!  Here is a preview: oh, these are all pre-power-loss, by the way. 






This is me and my man 







our kitchen








about 1/3 of this got eaten


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, a Halloween Party for the memories. Not because of a large crowd, or the theme.... but because of the weather. Approximately 2 hours before the party started, a freak "Nor'easter" that the weather people had been predicting for days blew in, and the snow came down. Came down heavy. In spite if it being October, and the ground not yet frozen, the roads were quickly covered.

A few friends called to check if we were still having the, and one or two called to say they were staying inside. But the band showed up an hour and a half early, had a quick rehearsal and we got everything ready, not really knowing what to expect. While the effort put into decorations and theme (it was actually and 80s party) was toned down just bit from previous years (this was our 20th year doing Halloween Parties), it was the first year we hired a band. A husband and wife who were hardcore H party groupies played in a great band we were very familiar with.

A total of 13 people showed up, out of about 55-60 who had said they were coming. Counting us, my sister and nephew who had flown in the day before, and the band, we totaled about 25. We had a great time, but without the weather issues, and a full house, this party had the potential to just be awesome.

At one point when the band was playing the power went out. Everyone kept playing and singing the lyrics loudly, and after 5 seconds or so the power came back on. Lights came on, amps clicked on, the sound gradually came back from the speakers and amps. It was really kind of cool.

About 11:30, one couple said goodnight and left in the near whiteout snow, but came back just a few moments later to tell all of us the two trees had come down across the far end of the driveway, and no one was getting out unless we took a chainsaw and a truck out in the storm and cleared the driveway. So a few of us hopped in my plow truck with my chainsaw and in about 15 minutes had cut the tree apart and cleared the driveway...

Astounding weather for this time of year, but the few brave who made it in some great costumes made it a fun, and adventuresome evening. Somewhere after 2:30 am the power went out until 11:30 the next evening. A few good sized branches came down very near our house, but thankfully damage....

Huge thanks to the Casuals who rocked the whole evening and made sure all had a great time...pics to follow....


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

This one sums it up best:










More pics and details here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/105451-80s-themed-party-live-music-2.html


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

My party was also on the 29th. Was getting nervous as it rained all day Friday and part of Saturday but it started to dry out enough to quickly get everything set up outside for a great night. I'll have pics up soon.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, our party was a success! We had way more people than I actually thought would come - between 20 and 25. Unfortunately I was so busy the later part of the day that I didn't get a chance to eat anything. So, once the party started I was hungry but mingling and ended up nibbling on the easiest thing to grab....which was jello shots (I make them like jigglers). Probably not the best idea. Moral of the story: I didn't get nearly as many pics as I would have liked (none of the food  ) and I'm pretty sure the second half of the party was fun but I'm not 100% clear. Oh well, here are a few of the pictures I did get:







Best Costume winners








My sister-in-law (hippie) and I (gypsy) playing beer pong








Partying in the garage








Beer Pong winner with trophies

There are few more in my album: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/elise-albums-2011.html


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like it was a great party, Elise!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am so glad I stumbled in Halloween Forums Party area, you guys do such a wonderful job of throwing parties, they all look like so much fun. I got tons of ideas from this group for my driveway bash and I am amazed at how well it all came together. I got so many complements at how well everything looked and the level of detail among the party and food tables.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Elise- your beer pong trophies are awesome!!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks MissMandy, it really was a good time. Much better than I expected.

Skelly - Thanks! They were made from a softball trophy that my ex-boss left behind when she moved out of state. She said I could have it so I chopped it up and used the pieces. It was great fun


----------



## Steph110 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well we hosted our 1st Halloween Party on the 29th, we ended up having about 24 guest. It didnt go exactly as planned but, it seemed like everyone had a blast. We already decided to make this an annual event! I can't wait until next year. Here are a few pics of my guest, I forgot to take some pictures of my decor and food, but oh well maybe next year! 



















and me as Lady Gaga


----------

